# bild aus dem internet laden oder imageicon speichern



## EagleEye (31. Okt 2004)

wie bekomme ich es hin das ich ein bild aus dem internet laden kann über einen inputstream?
mit httpurlconnection auf das bild und dann getInputStream hab ich schon versucht und ging nicht
mit imageio hat er zwar was geladen aber man konnte es sich nich ansehn

irgendwer ne idee wie man das hinbekommt?

[edit]oder hat jemand eine idee wie ich ein imageicon in einen inputstream bekomme oder in in einer datei speichern kann?


----------



## thE_29 (2. Nov 2004)

wieso isn es mit ImageIO net anschauen gegangen?

Isses mit Java net anschauen gegangen, oder überhaupt nicht?


----------



## EagleEye (2. Nov 2004)

wenn ich das bild mit ImageIcon(url) anzeige gehts
nur wenn ich es speichern will aufm rechner kann ich es nicht als normles bild ansehn


----------



## thE_29 (2. Nov 2004)

also lade dir das Bild mit ImageIcon

und dann versuche ein BufferedImage zu erstellen und zwar mit Hilfe von ImageIcon.getImage() und der Klasse Pixelgrabber!

Glaube das müsste dann hinhauen!


----------



## thE_29 (2. Nov 2004)

sodala:


```
ImageIcon myImage = new ImageIcon(new URL("http://members.aon.at/taschek/hund2.jpg"));
      Image img = myImage.getImage();
      BufferedImage img2 = new BufferedImage(img.getHeight(this), img.getWidth(this),
                                             BufferedImage.TYPE_INT_RGB);
      img2.createGraphics().drawImage(img,0,0,this);
      ImageIO.write(img2,"jpg",new File("C:\\test.jpg"));
```

das müsste hinhauen!


----------



## EagleEye (2. Nov 2004)

super thx das klappt
keine ahnung warum das bei mir nich geklappt hat


----------

